# I finally built it!



## yak sao (May 26, 2014)

After 30+ years of talking about it and dreaming about it I finally did it.

With the help of several students, I built a small training building here on my property. It's taken about a year and there is still much to do, but for the most part it's finished!

I put some pics on the facebook page.   https://www.facebook.com/wingtsunboxingclub


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 26, 2014)

Congratulation on getting your training facility built.  
Nice facebook page also.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 26, 2014)

Awesome, and now I'm jealous.

I have always wanted to do something like that.


----------



## mook jong man (May 26, 2014)

That's a damn fine looking Kwoon you got there mate , looks like you have put a lot of work into it for sure.
It has a no nonsense old school type of charm to it , it would certainly inspire me to train hard I reckon.

Maybe get some Bart Cham Dao up on the wall to add that final finishing touch.


----------



## yak sao (May 26, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Awesome, and now I'm jealous.
> 
> I have always wanted to do something like that.




Thanks. It's been a long time coming. I wish I had done it sooner while my sons were growing up so they could have used it throughout their childhood.


----------



## yak sao (May 26, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> That's a damn fine looking Kwoon you got there mate , looks like you have put a lot of work into it for sure.
> It has a no nonsense old school type of charm to it , it would certainly inspire me to train hard I reckon.
> 
> Maybe get some Bart Cham Dao up on the wall to add that final finishing touch.



Thanks, Mook. I do have a pair of knives hanging over one of the doors. 
I'll add some more pics.


----------



## Tames D (May 26, 2014)

Good job!


----------



## yak sao (May 26, 2014)

Threw a few more pics up on the facebook page.


----------



## Ironcrane (May 26, 2014)

Impressive.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 26, 2014)

Beautiful and like Xue said now I am jealous!   Have fun and enjoy your new kwoon!


----------



## Buka (May 26, 2014)

That's great, brother! Enjoy the heck out of it. Good training to you and yours.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 26, 2014)

yak sao said:


> Threw a few more pics up on the facebook page.



What did I ever do to you to make you torcher me so :uhyeah:

That is very cool, thanks for the additional pics


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (May 26, 2014)

Very nice it beats my open car port set up i had my bag set up in but since my move of states i donated my bags to my Kung fu school and will need to repurchase them when I get a new place I can call my own.


----------



## jks9199 (May 26, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Kwan Sau (May 27, 2014)

Nice kwoon dude! 
Love the gerk jong. What lineage are you?


----------



## Tong Chuang (May 27, 2014)

Nice setup - happy teaching!


----------



## yak sao (May 27, 2014)

Kwan Sau said:


> Nice kwoon dude!
> Love the gerk jong. What lineage are you?



Thanks.

Leung Ting lineage. I trained under sifu Emin Boztepe and sifu Allan Fong.


----------



## Kwan Sau (May 27, 2014)

yak sao said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Leung Ting lineage. I trained under sifu Emin Boztepe and sifu Allan Fong.



Cool. Thx. I didn't know the gerk jong was taught in that lineage. Did you learn it from your two sifu's?


----------



## Instructor (May 27, 2014)

Very Well Done!


----------



## wingchun100 (May 27, 2014)

Geez, I'd be happy to just build my own wooden dummy. Nice going!


----------



## geezer (May 27, 2014)

Kwan Sau said:


> Cool. Thx. I didn't know the gerk jong was taught in that lineage. Did you learn it from your two sifu's?


LT taught drills to work on the "tripodal dummy" (as he called it) when I was with him, but insisted that there was no specific form for it in the Yip Man lineage, at least when GM Yip was alive.

Yak did you learn otherwise?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 27, 2014)

geezer said:


> LT taught drills to work on the "*tripodal dummy*" (as he called it) when I was with him, but insisted that there was no specific form for it in the Yip Man lineage, at least when GM Yip was alive.
> 
> Yak did you learn otherwise?



I had no idea what that was and had to look it up, interesting, thanks for posting it.

now I will get out of the way, sorry for interrupting


----------



## Instructor (May 27, 2014)

How did you get all that old barn wood?


----------



## yak sao (May 27, 2014)

Instructor said:


> How did you get all that old barn wood?



There's a saw mill about 20 miles from my house where I was able to buy rough cut lumber. And some of it actually came from an old barn that was being torn down near my house.


----------



## yak sao (May 27, 2014)

Kwan Sau said:


> Cool. Thx. I didn't know the gerk jong was taught in that lineage. Did you learn it from your two sifu's?




As far as I know, Emin doesn't teach it. At least I didn't learn it from him. Sifu Fong learned it from Leung Ting.


----------



## yak sao (May 27, 2014)

geezer said:


> LT taught drills to work on the "tripodal dummy" (as he called it) when I was with him, but insisted that there was no specific form for it in the Yip Man lineage, at least when GM Yip was alive.
> 
> Yak did you learn otherwise?



Same here, just drills.


----------



## yak sao (May 27, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Geez, I'd be happy to just build my own wooden dummy. Nice going!



Thanks. I am so glad it's pretty much finished. 
It was a cross between a labor of love and a major pain in the ***.


----------



## Kwan Sau (May 28, 2014)

yak sao said:


> As far as I know, Emin doesn't teach it. At least I didn't learn it from him. Sifu Fong learned it from Leung Ting.



Thx. 
Is it the 36 inch version?


----------

